# I-94



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Just a few pics:

Near St. Cloud, MN










Mississipi River, Minnesota










Near St. Cloud State U










Albany (Not that Albany at far Eastern US)


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Aerial Pic of Albany, near St. Cloud


















Western Minnesota


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Sauk Centre, MN



















Bad water Quality, though not very bad



















Grand scenery off Fergus Falls


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

*Head North--- I-29*

Red River










Here goes North Dakota.










Fargo, the only major city in North Dakota















































Head North










Agri-business



















Grand Forks























































Englestadt Arena










Canada Customs



















Could we rip off the French part of the sign, please? (In Quebec-Vermont border they would be more dominant, putting French on top of English)










Manitoba--- It's in CANADA, but next to it, an US flag.










I know, Bi-Avenue (Bienvenue) back Home. (Bad, Bienvenue over Welcome, that's called Over French-Canadianism)










Then... Back Home- Manitoba!


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

A lot of pictures aren't visible.

Still, a nice report if you don't mind the fat kids in the lake


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Very nice pictures (I see all of them). Brings back memories of road travelling in the US. So much fun...


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Very nice pictures (I see all of them). Brings back memories of road travelling in the US. So much fun...

Whats wrong with French, btw???


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

I can't see the bottom part of the pictures...

Je parle francaise. J'aime francaise, Vous devriez l'aimer.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Very nice pictures (I see all of them). Brings back memories of road travelling in the US. So much fun...


That's only the Northern-Midwest part of US, which I love the most. 



> Whats wrong with French, btw???


Well, that's my personal problem. I hate the language, not the people. But I don't like bilingual policy that force us to learn both languages. (French pronunciation is ugly, that's my opinion) Having studied French for 6 years, lived in "so-called" French country for 30 years and now I could only barely recognized some French words. I remember I had passed 0 exams in French and thus I hate French Language, and that's one of the official language of Canada. It's not official provincial language, though. So, my French teachers (When I learned French) taught us with broken French and add a lot of English in it) Luckily, you could survive without much French Language Skills, and even universities don't consider your French Skills as a problem in this part of Canada.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Fixed the photos with wrong albums.


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Cool, now I can see them.


----------



## Breakwood (Oct 10, 2004)

You do realize that the welcome to manitoba sign has the French first so that it will make sense. It wouldn't be gramatically correct to say Manitoba vous Bienvenue, by putting Bienvenue au Manitoba and Manitoba welcomes you both languages are used correctly.


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

A nice slice of Americana, with Canada thrown in for good measure.


----------

